# Does your Henry Lawson Dragon Eat much veggies?



## Andie (Sep 8, 2010)

My Henry Lawson Dragon (born feb 09) really doesn't eat greens. 

In summer he likes woodies a lot but hasn't eaten much for the last few (cold) months. He would eat 10 or so medium sized woodies a week, bask for a while afterwards then sleep lots! 

Are they less omnivorous than say a central, which I also have and he eats pretty much anything. 

It is hard to find species specific info on these great little guys!

Andie (and Taylor) thank you.


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 9, 2010)

I have two of these little dragons and the only veg they will eat are dandelion leaves (fresh from my lawn) and snowpea shoots, and frozen peas (thawed of course) Occasionally they will take corn, rarely though. once they wake up this year i'm going to try some of the frozen beardie blocks from the petshop. I know they are only small and wont eat a great deal, but to me they dont eat enough, they use to love woodies but seem to have gone off those, so i may have to 'gift' my roach farm to someone with centrals if they still have no interest this year.


----------



## 85Hickey (Sep 9, 2010)

Try this - endive, squash, zucchini, and carrot. Its a great staple salad and this gives a variety of colors which will entice them to go down and eat. Flick the salad with tongs like its moving until they show interest or at least looking at it. The other reason people find it hard to get them to eat greens is they fill the dragons up on insects before they eat there greens.
Offer greens first thing in the morning. If they don't eat, don't offer insects as this will only fill them again. Offer salad every day for a few days and they will eat when they are hungry. They are only little so wont eat a whole lot like centrals.


----------



## denozo (Sep 9, 2010)

i had one of these guys for 10 years. he was the best little guy ic ould have imagined and i swear he would eat all his 'greens' before he touched his crickets. he would have apple (his favourite), carrot, sweet potato, parsnip, and parden my noice i was 10 at the time but he loved lettuce. I soon found out why they shouldnt be feed lettuce because his faeces was just about water. I also offered him juve bearded dragon pellets in water the colours and movement stimulated him


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 9, 2010)

i'm willing to try ... they have never shown an interest in carrot, but with the other colours you've suggested it might do the trick, its equal(ish) quantities of each i'm assuming. Squash hadn't even occured to me, mine seemed to wean themselves off of live food, and are sleeping at the moment, so once they wake i'll give both of your 'recipes' a shot.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 9, 2010)

85Hickey said:


> Try this - endive, squash, zucchini, and carrot. ......



My central beardy loved squash and zucchini and dandelions. Mind you as a baby he was not interested in veges at all. Started to grow on him from about 12 months old and then couldn't stop him.

Just remember too, that regardless of the fact that you may not have cut his heat, it is very normal for feeding to slow over winter. His basking spot might still be up to normal heat but the cool end will get colder than it would in summer. We kept heat on all our dragons and my little ackie, but they all still put themselves to bed during winter. Didn't see them for a few months.


----------



## Jamisgec (Sep 9, 2010)

My Henrylawsoni love veggies! Both the adults and new hatchlings. Mine eat wombok, pak choi, bok choi, watercress and endive. 

They have a high vegetable content in their diet. The adults eat 3/4 veggies 1/4 live insects.


----------



## Andie (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmm. It seems I just have a picky individual  I always offer him greens first because I am a meanie. When he becomes more active again I will be more vigilant at not offering crickets/woodies. I worry that he isnt eating enough so I give in. I'm a sucker.


----------



## norwich (Sep 9, 2010)

*veges*

I have a breeding pair and they eat apple, wombok,carrot and woodies 2-3 times a week


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok,... for those that have no problems with their pygmies eating veg, how are you giving it to them, do you finely grate it, co****ly grate, small dice what ! ! ?

i'm just thinking it may not be what we are offering but how we are offering it, i have tried different methods without a lot of success....


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 11, 2010)

post up some pics of these dragons!!!!!! so keen to see


----------



## porkosta (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a pair of these. My male will barely touch anything that doesn't move, my female eats anything that is put in front of her.


----------



## denozo (Sep 11, 2010)

I cut all his food up into cubes about a half cm square. it was then placed into his food dish which he ate straight from. It might be worth trying to place mealworms in with veggies that way he will associate the dish with food and hence anything in the dish he can eat. i hope this helps


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 11, 2010)

Grogshla said:


> post up some pics of these dragons!!!!!! so keen to see


Here is Charlie, he was only 8mths old in this pic, and this pic is over a year old, He is currently still asleep.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 11, 2010)

mine will only eat a lil fruit n veg sofar she eats lettuce, carrot, various other leafy greens,

have tryed but havnt seen her eat it yet, zuccini/cuccumber, capsicun, apple, all fruit and vegie is eaten in very minimal amounts from what i can see tho i feed a 1 1/2" saucer worth a day replaceing the next morning.

my parrents have a vegi garden so may have to pillage that for some fresh peas when i pillage there mulberry tree for leaves.


my pygmy dont seem to have a big afinity for silkworms wso i will be breeding them this season and have read how to hatch them yr round so heres hopeing she starts gulping them down lol.

crickets she will or wont eat so i only feed her 3-4 at a time, woodies she LOVES can feed 3 in a day easily and she will gobble em down as soon as she can.


----------



## Andie (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't really have pics of mine. They are my avatar though! Taylor in the front, Little Bennet in the back died at just over 1 yr of age from scar tissue on his colon.


----------

